# Lost squirrel hunter at Cohutta



## Professor

Does anyone have info on this? I understand he went missing on Friday somewhere near East Cowpens.


----------



## Timberjack86

I just got back from squirrel hunting around Jack's River. A man pulled up and asked if I knew if the was still looking for him. Said his name is Trey and he disappeared from cottonwood camp area. Helicopters were flying over this morning and I heard people riding the roads and blowing there horns.


----------



## Timberjack86

He also said he's been missing since Thursday


----------



## splatek

hate to hear this.


----------



## strothershwacker

Big stretch of woods if you go the wrong direction from east cowpen.


----------



## pjciii

Prayers for a safe return especially With the overnight temps getting down there.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I hope he is alright. No man wants to believe he can get lost...but a $1.00 boat whistle can sure save your hide.


----------



## Professor

I know the horse riders have organized and are riding the trails looking for him.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Hope they find him.  Any updates?  Any news articles that can be shared?


----------



## Timberjack86

I've looked online but can't find anything.


----------



## Para Bellum

This don’t sound good at all.


----------



## Timberjack86

Hoping the local news picks this up


----------



## whitetailfreak

I heard about it on Friday, this probably won't end well but I'm gonna hope.


----------



## Timberjack86

More prayers sent for him


----------



## Resica

Is he up in age?


----------



## whitetailfreak

A member here has been helping search and nothing turned up today. I believe the lost fella's name is Tracy and is local.


----------



## Timberjack86

Ok I must have misunderstood his name. Thanks for the update


----------



## turkeykirk

Wow. Hope he’s found soon.


----------



## whitetailfreak




----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Wonder if anyone’s thought of going to his house and picking up his dog ? A lot of them will take you to the owner. Be worth a shot.


----------



## Professor

Resica said:


> Is he up in age?


55


----------



## kmckinnie

He looks like he’s in good shape from the pics. Maybe he will be found ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

prayers for that young man.  nights can get quite chilly up there


----------



## jbogg

Prayers sent for a safe recovery.


----------



## Doug B.

NE GA Pappy said:


> prayers for that young man.  nights can get quite chilly up there


It was about 35° here this morning with another frost.  I hope this turns out with some good news.


----------



## blood on the ground

I’ve walked all over that place and it is some rugged county for sure! I sure hope they find him soon.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Bless his heart


----------



## Timberjack86

Any updates?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

No update?


----------



## Resica

Praying for the best!


----------



## antharper

I looked and can’t find anything else about it besides here . And where timberjack shared on another forum . Either way praying for good news


----------



## chrislibby88

Keep us updated. Hope he’s found.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I hear cadaver dogs are being brought in tomorrow.


----------



## turkeykirk

whitetailfreak said:


> I hear cadaver dogs are being brought in tomorrow.



Not good.


----------



## pjciii

turkeykirk said:


> Not good.



My thoughts exactly. I cant really Like the post because of the possible Outcome.


----------



## EyesUp83

Is there anybody here with first hand info? Prayers he is found alive.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Still hasn't been found as of this morning.


----------



## livinoutdoors

Well dang. I hope he gets found. If he did pass, i hope it was peaceful with a good view.


----------



## Resica

whitetailfreak said:


> I hear cadaver dogs are being brought in tomorrow.


Ah geez. Makes me sad to hear that.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Resica said:


> Ah geez. Makes me sad to hear that.


Anybody heard any updates on the missing hunter


----------



## fishfryer

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Anybody heard any updates on the missing hunter


Not here,seems unlikely with all the searching going on that no leads have been found.


----------



## oops1

That’s terrible. Prayers


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Wonder if they brought in bloodhounds initially.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

According to FB, drones and cadaver dogs turned up nothing yesterday.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Rumblings I'm hearing is there may be more than meets the eye but I'm not going to speculate.


----------



## fishfryer

whitetailfreak said:


> Rumblings I'm hearing is there may be more than meets the eye but I'm not going to speculate.


I won’t either but something doesn’t add up


----------



## Professor

whitetailfreak said:


> Rumblings I'm hearing is there may be more than meets the eye but I'm not going to speculate.


I am interested in “the rumblings.”  I guess it will be public soon.


----------



## Danuwoa

I’ve spent some time right in there and it’s beautiful but if you didn’t know where you were going you could surely get lost in there.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Professor said:


> I am interested in “the rumblings.”  I guess it will be public soon.


Sorta wondering about this this morning after I posted about any updates


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Danuwoa said:


> I’ve spent some time right in there and it’s beautiful but if you didn’t know where you were going you could surely get lost in there.



Any wood wise person knows if lost and are able to do one of two things 1) stay put build a shelter and a fire. 2) walk down hill you will eventually find a stream to follow or a road.


----------



## Semi-Pro

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any wood wise person knows if lost and are able to do one of two things 1) stay put build a shelter and a fire. 2) walk down hill you will eventually find a stream to follow or a road.


Man I would hate to follow the conasauga from one end of that place to the other.


----------



## blood on the ground

Semi-Pro said:


> Man I would hate to follow the conasauga from one end of that place to the other.


You ain’t kidding!


----------



## blood on the ground

blood on the ground said:


> You ain’t kidding![/QUOTE
> It’s not looking good for this guy! That’s about as remote as a person can get in north GA.


----------



## gawildlife

In that terrain following some of those creeks is a broken ankle waiting to happen.

I think I'll just set down near enough to have a good supply of water and light me a big old fire.


----------



## Danuwoa

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any wood wise person knows if lost and are able to do one of two things 1) stay put build a shelter and a fire. 2) walk down hill you will eventually find a stream to follow or a road.


And yet woods wise people still get lost.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Not saying this is the case here....but years ago I had a buddy that went hunting alone like he always did.  He was always happy and everybody loved him.  But he had demons from his past.  He took his own life on that mountain by hanging himself.   I still hunt that mountain and its just strange being there.  
I hope there is some closure from this particular case soon.  He would have been found by now unless suspicious activity was involved.  I could speculate all day long.


----------



## Danuwoa

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Not saying this is the case here....but years ago I had a buddy that went hunting alone like he always did.  He was always happy and everybody loved him.  But he had demons from his past.  He took his own life on that mountain by hanging himself.   I still hunt that mountain and its just strange being there.
> I hope there is some closure from this particular case soon.  He would have been found by now unless suspicious activity was involved.  I could speculate all day long.


Dang.  Sad to hear. I hope this man’s family doesn’t always have to wonder. Weird things can happen to even experienced woodsmen which is now that I’m a little older and a little bit smarter I don’t just strike out without telling anybody where I’m going to be anymore.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Danuwoa said:


> And yet woods wise people still get lost.


Not so much in the mountains. Flat places are where I get confused. There are three or four Subarubians get lost for days every year in the Shining Rock Wilderness near here. There's nowhere in there that I can't walk out of in half a day and hit a road by walking in a straight line.


----------



## Para Bellum

How is this not in the news?  Something really fishy about this.


----------



## Nicodemus

Danuwoa said:


> Dang.  Sad to hear. I hope this man’s family doesn’t always have to wonder. Weird things can happen to even experienced woodsmen which is now that I’m a little older and a little bit smarter I don’t just strike out without telling anybody where I’m going to be anymore.





Same here. I consider myself fairly good in the woods but I always let somebody know what stretch of woods I'll be in. It wasn't always like that but it is now that I've gotten some age on me.


----------



## Danuwoa

NCHillbilly said:


> Not so much in the mountains. Flat places are where I get confused. There are three or four Subarubians get lost for days every year in the Shining Rock Wilderness near here. There's nowhere in there that I can't walk out of in half a day and hit a road by walking in a straight line.


I heard that.  I’ve never been lost in the woods.  And I’ve spent a LOT of time in woods all over the place.  But I’ve known some guys like you or me that have.  Just got in there and got to going deeper and had their mind on something and didn’t pay attention and let it get dark on them.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> Same here. I consider myself fairly good in the woods but I always let somebody know what stretch of woods I'll be in. It wasn't always like that but it is now that I've gotten some age on me.


Yep. Same here. I usually tell my wife something like, "If I don't come home by dark, you can start looking for my carcass over yonder on Lost Bottoms Creek."


----------



## Danuwoa

Nicodemus said:


> Same here. I consider myself fairly good in the woods but I always let somebody know what stretch of woods I'll be in. It wasn't always like that but it is now that I've gotten some age on me.


You’re a lot better than fairly good woodsman so if you take that measure then nobody else has an excuse not to.


----------



## Danuwoa

Para Bellum said:


> How is this not in the news?  Something really fishy about this.


Yeah you would think this would be everywhere.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Danuwoa said:


> I heard that.  I’ve never been lost in the woods.  And I’ve spent a LOT of time in woods all over the place.  But I’ve known some guys like you or me that have.  Just got in there and got to going deeper and had their mind on something and didn’t pay attention and let it get dark on them.


The only times I've ever gotten turned around for the most part have been at night in flat country-coon hunting in eastern NC, or bloodtrailing a hog in the south GA swamps. I learned early on to tote a compass coon hunting in the flatlands.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah you would think this would be everywhere.


If he was young, blonde, and good-looking, it would be.


----------



## Danuwoa

NCHillbilly said:


> If he was young, blonde, and good-looking, it would be.


That’s a fact.


----------



## Danuwoa

NCHillbilly said:


> The only times I've ever gotten turned around for the most part have been at night in flat country-coon hunting in eastern NC, or bloodtrailing a hog in the south GA swamps. I learned early on to tote a compass coon hunting in the flatlands.


Two years ago I was turkey scouting way back on Big Lazer Creek WMA and for about five minutes I got pretty mad with myself and then figured it out.  It can happen.


----------



## Danuwoa

Like others have said, I don’t want to speculate.  But I had an odd experience right in the area where this guy went missing.  This was back in 2017.  I ran across somebody who I’ll just say didn’t belong in terms of how they looked, the way they were dressed, their behavior etc.  It was weird.  Made me wonder what sort of activity might be going on in there if you catch my drift.


----------



## Para Bellum

When I was 15, I parked at the end of a dead end road and took off for deer sign.  At dark walked a little too far to the left and passed the dead end.  Found a dirt road at 2 AM.  Took a left.  (Shoulda gone right.)  Here comes a truck.  Coon hunters.  Thank God they took a chance on a kid with a rifle.  Swore that day it’d never happen again. Part of the reason I went into Forestry as a major.  Hasn’t happened again since.


----------



## jbogg

A compass is a must.  Those mountains can play a trick on you.  More than once I have walked out a long lead that seems like a straight line but it is slowly curving one way or another.  I have been certain I was headed West only to learn I was going south, and vice versa. I hope this turns out OK, but it is not looking good.


----------



## gawildlife

Flat to hilly don't bother me as long as I got the sun for my cardinal points and a good mental layout of the landmarks and routes around me. Dad taught me early on dead reckoning and if I got light and shadow I can point in the general direction of the truck.

It's lack of bearings whether that be night or terrain so steep to lose the sun that I get off my bearings.

And speaking of bearings dad taught me how to use a lensatic compass and map further refined by Uncle Sam's army engineering course.

I'm a firm advocate for sitting down right there and figuring out the problem before wandering into something worse.


----------



## Para Bellum

After so many years of cruising timber, I have a purty dang good internal compass and almost as good internal clock.


----------



## gawildlife

Para Bellum said:


> After so many years of cruising timber, I have a purty dang good internal compass and almost as good internal clock.



Probably use the same trick dad taught me. Trees are like fingerprints, no two alike. That and a good memory is better than a trail of breadcrumbs.
He still gives directions like hang a left at the split white oak.


----------



## Doug B.

NCHillbilly said:


> Not so much in the mountains. Flat places are where I get confused. There are three or four Subarubians get lost for days every year in the Shining Rock Wilderness near here. There's nowhere in there that I can't walk out of in half a day and hit a road by walking in a straight line.


Ain't that the truth! Here every mountain is a landmark, but every year we see post on here about everybody getting lost in the mountains.  On flat ground I can understand people getting lost.  Everywhere looks the same!  The mountains are not like that.  Maybe I look at it different because I was born and raised in the mountains. 

 I am really afraid for this lost guy.  If he knows the mountains, chances are he is not lost.  Something else has happened.  I have never seen anyone that is used to the mountains be "lost" for that amount of time.


----------



## gawildlife

Doug B. said:


> Ain't that the truth! Here every mountain is a landmark, but every year we see post on here about everybody getting lost in the mountains.  On flat ground I can understand people getting lost.  Everywhere looks the same!  The mountains are not like that.  Maybe I look at it different because I was born and raised in the mountains.
> 
> I am really afraid for this lost guy.  If he knows the mountains, chances are he is not lost.  Something else has happened.  I have never seen anyone that is used to the mountains be "lost" for that amount of time.



And that's the difference in growing up flat vs mountain. On flat I'm looking at what's right around me for landmarks and not the skyline. It's all about what your mind is trained to notice and file away for future reference.

Truth be told though the area I grew up on west of Birmingham is anything but flat being ridges and hollers and even though I ain't set foot there in years I've still got a mental topo map that recalls every ridge twist and turn and every bend of the creeks. I figure given enough time walking the same bit of mountain I'd have that map as well.
But I wouldn't strike off on my own into those mountains at first without a map at the least.


----------



## Doug B.

gawildlife said:


> And that's the difference in growing up flat vs mountain. On flat I'm looking at what's right around me for landmarks and not the skyline. It's all about what your mind is trained to notice and file away for future reference.
> 
> Truth be told though the area I grew up on west of Birmingham is anything but flat being ridges and hollers and even though I ain't set foot there in years I've still got a mental topo map that recalls every ridge twist and turn and every bend of the creeks. I figure given enough time walking the same bit of mountain I'd have that map as well.
> But I wouldn't strike off on my own into those mountains at first without a map at the least.


I can understand that kinda.  But if you can see a mountain here it is always in the same place.  Don't go any farther until you get familiar with that particular area (if you are hunting or scouting). Also creeks and rivers are great navigational tools. Knowing where a certain watershed starts and where it ends can really help a lot. 

You mentioned that it is all about what the mind is trained to notice and file away and I guess that is true.  When I go to flat ground I guess I am still looking for a mountain for reference.


----------



## Danuwoa

gawildlife said:


> And that's the difference in growing up flat vs mountain. On flat I'm looking at what's right around me for landmarks and not the skyline. It's all about what your mind is trained to notice and file away for future reference.
> 
> Truth be told though the area I grew up on west of Birmingham is anything but flat being ridges and hollers and even though I ain't set foot there in years I've still got a mental topo map that recalls every ridge twist and turn and every bend of the creeks. I figure given enough time walking the same bit of mountain I'd have that map as well.
> But I wouldn't strike off on my own into those mountains at first without a map at the least.


Yeah it’s odd to me to hear the mountain guys talk about flat ground being more confusing.  It’s all in what you’re used to I guess.


----------



## gawildlife

Honestly, most of those hills north of Atlanta all look alike to me if they ain't got some distinct mark of some kind. That and you get into some of those hemlock and laurel thickets down on the creeks and you can't see the mountains above.


----------



## gawildlife

Looking close vs skyline reminds me of my trips up to Iowa to visit in laws.

Now there's some country side that I'd get turned around in. And the sad thing is I would most likely be in plain sight as they ain't got no trees to speak of.


----------



## earlthegoat2

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. Same here. I usually tell my wife something like, "If I don't come home by dark, you can start looking for my carcass over yonder on Lost Bottoms Creek."



I tell my wife often, to paraphrase Homer Simpson, "If I dont come back, avenge my death."

I once got "lost" on my own 30 acres.  I managed to be at the NE corner of the property and was aiming to walk the north property line west to a road 600 yds away.  Sounds pretty easy right.....especially with MARKED property lines.  I lost sight of the lines and wandered around in what I thought was the right direction.  Eventually I realized I had lost my way and got my compass out and did a bearing on the west road (which I could hear the traffic on)  I managed to wander south west onto the neighboring property to the SOUTH.  Probably wandered 7-800 yds is all.

Eye opening to say the least.  I was also a timber cruiser years ago and never thought I could lose my bearings that fast. 

I was never actually lost by the way.  I could have walked in the direction of the road and been fine but it just goes to show you can get turned around in familiar territory even.

I kept thinking to myself the line from "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade" about how Marcus Brody once got lost in his own museum.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

When I was a kid my Daddy taught me if you find yourself lost in woods pick out a tree or some kind of landmark and walk to it then pick another on same line . He said people lost will almost always walk in a circle and the majority will circle right . That info helped me catch a lot of fugitives who were running in woods .  I had several walk almost on top of me .


----------



## Para Bellum

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> When I was a kid my Daddy taught me if you find yourself lost in woods pick out a tree or some kind of landmark and walk to it then pick another on same line . He said people lost will almost always walk in a circle and the majority will circle right . That info helped me catch a lot of fugitives who were running in woods .  I had several walk almost on top of me .



Your Daddy is a smart man.


----------



## gawildlife

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> When I was a kid my Daddy taught me if you find yourself lost in woods pick out a tree or some kind of landmark and walk to it then pick another on same line . He said people lost will almost always walk in a circle and the majority will circle right . That info helped me catch a lot of fugitives who were running in woods .  I had several walk almost on top of me .



The circle thing is true accept I drifted left. Pulling CQ runner duty one night and one of our tasks was to walk to the motor pool and check the locks. We were always told to walk the loop road which looped around the golf course right past both barracks and motor pool. But of course we always took the direct route straight across as you could see the street light over the back gate or the barracks light over the door. Maybe a couple hundred yards, three tops. And seeing wasn't an issue as the course was pool table flat.
Well at the halfway point marked by a small donut shaped water hazard which I passed with it on my right I noticed fog starting the develop. I thought nothing of it and went on checked the locks then started my return trip as I could still make out the barracks light. Hit the halfway point with the water hazard on my left but now I had lost the light nothing but fog. So I stopped took note of the cat tails and from that extrapolated a course that should have me hitting parking lot pavement at the barracks.
Well when the donut shaped puddle come up on my left again it dawned on me I was stepping to long on my right leg. I recalculated and made note to shorten up a touch on the right. I hit the pavement at the ADA barracks to the left of mine.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Most people circle right because they are right handed and right eye dominant.


----------



## splatek

I could get lost I in my own house. i hate it. But knowing that means I usually hit the woods with a compass and map, some sort of GPS thingy (phone with map software works reasonably well), and lately a garmin in reach that helps my woman sleep at night. 

I find myself lost in flatland country more than the hills as I learn to use the terrain and sun to help me navigate. Them flatlands are strange and everything looks the same.  

I got lost on my lease one time. Third or fourth time on the property. ~200 acres in white county. My gps was working and I was headed right for this spot I wanted to scout then it said I was going East when I knew I was going west and the little yellow arrow started to spin like i was standing over a crashed alien ship or something. A little disconcerting at first and i just started walking, any direction, hoping that the little yellow arrow would fix itself. Sun was setting.  It was that day that I realized I was too reliant on technology in the woods. That the way things look with Sun up is vastly different in great light or the dark.  Once I settled down, I realized where I was and how to get to the creek and get out. Funny how even the slightest bit of fear can make your brain dysfunction. And how it makes everything you’re seeing look the same, while simultaneously make everything that you’re passing look different to give you the impression you’re not walking in a circle. I was using the tracking feature on the gps and turns out….. I was walking in a circle, left dominant circle for about five minutes before realizing I had to use my senses. 

None of that really matters for this story. I’m really hoping for the family they find something, get some closure, but when cadaver dogs can’t find something it sounds strange and hope fades. The fact that the news hasn’t reported this is odd, but then I’ve come to not even look at the news anymore.  Maybe something foul happened or maybe one of the man eating Smokey mountain bears came south. Or maybe he’s out there surviving on squirrels thinking why ain’t anyone found me yet?  Either way, it’s got to be scary for him and the family. Prayers for this situation.


----------



## blood on the ground

Did they find the lost hunter?


----------



## Joe Brandon

His daughter posted that he had gone in the woods with an older gentleman and the older gentleman came back out but that her father hadnt.


----------



## Para Bellum

Joe Brandon said:


> His daughter posted that he had gone in the woods with an older gentleman and the older gentleman came back out but that her father hadnt.



Assume the older gentleman has been questioned?  Is a person of interest?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Para Bellum said:


> Assume the older gentleman has been questioned?  Is a person of interest?



From what I've gleaned from FB, the missing hunter went hunting with the older gentleman and the older gentleman left to go get the dogs.  When he returned, his partner was missing.  They are apparently family or close family friends.  The older hunter has been assisting in the search and rescue operation.


----------



## Mac

hope he is found soon


----------



## Para Bellum

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> From what I've gleaned from FB, the missing hunter went hunting with the older gentleman and the older gentleman left to go get the dogs.  When he returned, his partner was missing.  They are apparently family or close family friends.  The older hunter has been assisting in the search and rescue operation.



Thanks for the update brother.  I still can’t believe this isn’t in the news.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## Christian hughey

Danuwoa said:


> Two years ago I was turkey scouting way back on Big Lazer Creek WMA and for about five minutes I got pretty mad with myself and then figured it out.  It can happen.


Big lazer is my spot. Right up the road from the house. Love that place! I really hope something good comes out of this. It is rough country, I wouldn't wanna be lost out there. To all my buddies that spend a bunch of time out there like I do spend the 200 bucks and get a decent Handheld unit and keep an extra  set of batteries. Sad to hear these preventable stories


----------



## Danuwoa

Christian hughey said:


> Big lazer is my spot. Right up the road from the house. Love that place! I really hope something good comes out of this. It is rough country, I wouldn't wanna be lost out there. To all my buddies that spend a bunch of time out there like I do spend the 200 bucks and get a decent Handheld unit and keep an extra  set of batteries. Sad to hear these preventable stories


That’s good advice.

Been going to Big Lazer since the late eighties.  Me and my old man and my uncle used to camp and hunt there a lot.  I got a little older and did my own thing and our camping trips up there ended.  I still hunted with my old man but I wish we had kept those trips up. He and my uncle are both gone now and I am keeping that tradition alive.  Got drawn for a quota hunt last turkey season with two of my buddies.  It was late in the season and we didn’t have any luck but had a great time.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Still no update?


----------



## jaydawg

^this…still hard to believe it’s not on the news…doesn’t look good at this point


----------



## Professor

He stumbled of the mountain. He lost some weight and his feet are bloody but he is alive.


----------



## gawildlife

Professor said:


> He stumbled of the mountain. He lost some weight and his feet are bloody but he is alive.



Good to hear


----------



## Raylander

Professor said:


> He stumbled of the mountain. He lost some weight and his feet are bloody but he is alive.



Good lord! What a trip he’s been on!


----------



## Doug B.

Great news!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Dang I wanna hear his story!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Never never never give up. I’m so glad he made it out. People need to learn from this. A bad fall or medical condition can be a real game changer. Real easy to hit a slick rock or root and take a spill while packing something. I’m so glad he made it . A Mylar blanket, cigarette  lighter and whistle should be in everybody’s pack. Should be a good story.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Good to hear they found him alive. So let me say this. That dude is tough.


----------



## Timberjack86

That's awesome!!! So glad he made it!!


----------



## Semi-Pro

I think GON needs to do an article on it.


----------



## livinoutdoors

Glad to hear it!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Very glad he was found alive.


----------



## Resica

Professor said:


> He stumbled of the mountain. He lost some weight and his feet are bloody but he is alive.


Great news!! That was over a week out there, wow!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Resica said:


> Great news!! That was over a week out there, wow!



And he was found less than 4 miles from where he went missing.


----------



## Resica

whitetailfreak said:


> And he was found less than 4 miles from where he went missing.


Wonder how many people were lookin for him?


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> He stumbled of the mountain. He lost some weight and his feet are bloody but he is alive.


Amazing. I think most of us had pretty bleak expectations. Glad the man made it out.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Resica said:


> Wonder how many people were lookin for him?



I have no idea what the head count was but it was a lot. He would have had to cross The Conasauga to get to where they found him. This whole situation is just odd.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Red is approximately where he went missing and Blue is where he was found. Gryder Camp and Keener Shack are in between.


----------



## Danuwoa

Praise the Lord.  Can’t wait to hear his story.  I bet it’s a doozy.


----------



## Timberman

Nice! I would like to hear the story too. I am with WF tho he  had to cross a lot of stuff cross grain to get where he ended up at.


----------



## Lukikus2

whitetailfreak said:


> Red is approximately where he went missing and Blue is where he was found. Gryder Camp and Keener Shack are in between.
> View attachment 1111652



Excellent topo example of how someone could get turned around so easily.


----------



## Evergreen

I'd given up hope, sure glad they found him. Hopefully we all get to here the story


----------



## gawildlife

The scale bar on that map tells the story of the terrain he crossed. Looks to be 3-4 miles as the crow flies. And it took him a week to do it.
Amazing he made it out alive.


----------



## Big7

Maybe just me but I wouldda' built a mighty big fire with plenty of smoke and sit there after day 1.
Should be water up there even if he didn't pack any.

What Hillbilly stalker said in 102 sums it up.
Especially the cigarette lighter. You can set a lot of fire with a Bic. I keep them everywhere.

And like we talked about in the other thread about gps vs compass. BUY A MAGNETIC COMPASS. KNOW HOW TO UE IT.

Glad they found him tho.


----------



## Ruger#3

This made my day, glad he is ok.
So much potential to go bad in these situations.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Amazing.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I've got a buddy who is an Ex-Ranger (if there is such a thing as EX) . He makes his living now in search & rescue of humans and animals and passed this tip on to me the other day. I never thought of it but it makes alot of sense.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I've got a buddy who is an Ex-Ranger (if there is such a thing as EX) . He makes his living now in search & rescue of humans and animals and passed this tip on to me the other day. I never thought of it but it makes alot of sense.



If your phone has no signal, you're not going to be able to change your voicemail.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If your phone has no signal, you're not going to be able to change your voicemail.


I haven't tried it yet myself, just read it last night. I know for a fact you can sometimes text a little even when you have no or little phone signal. As always a little preparation now can save a big headache later on. Best prevent it from happening.


----------



## livinoutdoors

I wonder, has anybody ever tried packing a small airhorn? You know those annoying loud things people blast at games. I wonder how many blasts you get and how heavy it is. I hunt mountains and upper piedmont and i can tell you i lose cell service even in small little patches of woods at times.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I go to the mountains to lose cell service.


----------



## Danuwoa

Going to be interesting hearing about how or why it was so difficult to find him when he was found relatively close to where he went missing.  I know the area and I can see how he got turned around but once the search started it’s odd that it took that long.

This gouges a big hole in the Missing 411 mess.  This ought to show people how somebody can go missing and and have people out looking for them and be very difficult to find.


----------



## phillip

When did they find him ?


----------



## bullgator

Did he get any squirrels?


----------



## Danuwoa

bullgator said:


> Did he get any squirrels?


Probably what he’s been living on.


----------



## bullgator

Danuwoa said:


> Probably what he’s been living on.


I hear fire cooked squirrel goes great with your last roll of Mentos.


----------



## Danuwoa

bullgator said:


> I hear fire cooked squirrel goes great with your last roll of Mentos.


He had to be eating something all this time.  If this doesn’t make people take a lighter, and something like a poncho that could be used as shelter, and a compass with them to the woods I do t know what to say.


----------



## treemanjohn

Text messages need very little signal to go through.  Also, take a few prescription bottles stuffed with cotton balls packed with Vaseline.  They're great fire starters and they help with wound care


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Really dying to hear his story.  It gives me chills thinking about him surviving 7 days lost in the Cohutta.  Without the proper gear no doubt.  
Brian Laundrie had nothing on this guy! ?


----------



## cowhornedspike

This is why I bought and carry my Garmin InReach mini...


----------



## whitetailfreak

Honestly, if you're gonna get lost on Cohutta this is the place to do it. Some of the lowest elevations and gentleist rolling hills in the area.


----------



## Big7

livinoutdoors said:


> I wonder, has anybody ever tried packing a small airhorn? You know those annoying loud things people blast at games. I wonder how many blasts you get and how heavy it is. I hunt mountains and upper piedmont and i can tell you i lose cell service even in small little patches of woods at times.


Police whistle will so the same thing and more compact.

I'm still sticking with bic lighter(s) and a magnetic compass. ALWAYS. 

Big fires with lot's of smoke. They will find you if you can't get back. ?


----------



## livinoutdoors

Big7 said:


> Police whistle will so the same thing and more compact.
> 
> I'm still sticking with bic lighter(s) and a magnetic compass. ALWAYS.
> 
> Big fires with lot's of smoke. They will find you if you can't get back. ?


And then charge you with arson when you start a forest fire? i think i'll stick to noise makers unless im about dead.


----------



## Big7

livinoutdoors said:


> And then charge you with arson when you start a forest fire? i think i'll stick to noise makers unless im about dead.


I'd rather be found alive with a fine than dead.
He could have very easily found. Or found dead. ?


----------



## livinoutdoors

Big7 said:


> I'd rather be found alive with a fine than dead.
> He could have very easily found. Or found dead. ?


Go big or go home i guess.?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

What happened to 3 shots in the ground (or air) for S.O.S.?  A squirrel hunter would have plenty of shells(?)  Maybe he lost his gun or ammo in the fall???  I'm really interested in this one.


----------



## Evergreen

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> What happened to 3 shots in the ground (or air) for S.O.S.?  A squirrel hunter would have plenty of shells(?)  Maybe he lost his gun or ammo in the fall???  I'm really interested in this one.



This is meant for satire but 

it wasn't ever really reported on the news, it almost wouldn't surprise me if he'd been laid up with some Sheila for a few days and was like dang baby folks been looking for me, go drop me off way down the road, I'll stumble out the woods tmrw sometime


----------



## Timberjack86

Big7 said:


> I'd rather be found alive with a fine than dead.
> He could have very easily found. Or found dead. ?


Yes fine the crap outta me, be better than dying


----------



## doehunter

I’d say about right


----------



## treemanjohn

As mentioned waterproof whistles are lifesavers. The good ones blow loud with very little effort. 3 shorts 3 longs 3 shorts


----------



## Evergreen

I'm not the best at telling folks where I'm going, but I've always got a lighter and at minimum a pistol and pocket knife on me. Usually a back pack of sorts, a cheap plastic poncho (like mentioned before) can save your life and provides more warmth than given credit for, spare socks, a handkerchief, bandaids, excedryn migraine (you laugh but its a one stop shop for aspirin, Tylenol, caffeine) a small can of off, extra mags, a flashlight, extra batteries, cheese crackers, slim jims, and some water can get ya a long ways when needed. Really not that heavy if it's got good padded straps


----------



## dhsnke

From a good source: This is not the first time he has done this. He has dealt with deamons in the past and heads to the mountains. He took plenty of food with him. He didn't wanna be found until he was ready


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

dhsnke said:


> From a good source: This is not the first time he has done this. He has dealt with deamons in the past and heads to the mountains. He took plenty of food with him. He didn't wanna be found until he was ready



If that is indeed the case, I pray the man find's the peace he's looking for.  No better place to exorcise those demons than where he was for the last week.


----------



## ddd-shooter

dhsnke said:


> From a good source: This is not the first time he has done this. He has dealt with deamons in the past and heads to the mountains. He took plenty of food with him. He didn't wanna be found until he was ready


That makes sense. 
I couldn't imagine a search party in a general area not being able to hear a grown man yell for help. Unless incapacitated. 
I can get on a ridge and yell so that you can hear for a LONG ways. Unless you're standing in a rushing creek, in which case following a rushing creek will get you out in a day anyways.


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If that is indeed the case, I pray the man find's the peace he's looking for.  No better place to exorcise those demons than where he was for the last week.


Amen, but the created thing will never satisfy the soul like the Creator can! Peace has a name and it is Jesus!


----------



## Browning Slayer

ddd-shooter said:


> Amen, but the created thing will never satisfy the soul like the Creator can! Peace has a name and its Jesus!


Beer does a good job.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah it’s odd to me to hear the mountain guys talk about flat ground being more confusing.  It’s all in what you’re used to I guess.


No landmarks. Everything looks the same. In the mountains, if you go in uphill, you know you need to come back out downhill. You can navigate by the silhouettes of the mountains and ridges, even at night, and follow contours. If you walk downhill, you will hit a branch before long. Follow it, and you'll come out to a road sooner or later. In the flatlands, there is nothing to keep you going straight, and nothing to navigate by, or nothing to let you know where you are. If I crossed three hollers going in, I know that I need to cross three hollers coming out, then follow the next ridge down. Flat land is just flat and featureless, and everything looks the same.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Plus you can always take a flat lander snipe hunting in the mountains


----------



## Nicodemus

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Plus you can always take a flat lander snipe hunting in the mountains




That won`t work on some of us.


----------



## Danuwoa

NCHillbilly said:


> No landmarks. Everything looks the same. In the mountains, if you go in uphill, you know you need to come back out downhill. You can navigate by the silhouettes of the mountains and ridges, even at night, and follow contours. If you walk downhill, you will hit a branch before long. Follow it, and you'll come out to a road sooner or later. In the flatlands, there is nothing to keep you going straight, and nothing to navigate by, or nothing to let you know where you are. If I crossed three hollers going in, I know that I need to cross three hollers coming out, then follow the next ridge down. Flat land is just flat and featureless, and everything looks the same.


Yeah but to me it doesn’t all look the same.


----------



## Evergreen

Nicodemus said:


> That won`t work on some of us.



More than once anyway


----------



## Para Bellum

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If that is indeed the case, I pray the man find's the peace he's looking for.  No better place to exorcise those demons than where he was for the last week.



I wish him the best as well but wasting a bunch of folks time is inconsiderate as all get out.  Not to mention worryin his loved ones.  Chicken crap IMO.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Para Bellum said:


> I wish him the best as well but wasting a bunch of folks time is inconsiderate as all get out.  Not to mention worryin his loved ones.  Chicken crap IMO.



Yeah, if you're gonna go on a walkabout, let folks know.


----------



## Danuwoa

Nicodemus said:


> That won`t work on some of us.


No sir it won’t.


----------



## Danuwoa

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If that is indeed the case, I pray the man find's the peace he's looking for.  No better place to exorcise those demons than where he was for the last week.


No doubt about it.  If I didn’t have to leave the woods I don’t think I would ever lose my temper again.


----------



## Resica

Para Bellum said:


> I wish him the best as well but wasting a bunch of folks time is inconsiderate as all get out.  Not to mention worryin his loved ones.  Chicken crap IMO.


If that's the case, hopefully they'll charge him for searching for him. Searches aren't free.


----------



## Para Bellum

Resica said:


> If that's the case, hopefully they'll charge him for searching for him. Searches aren't free.



Agreed 100%.


----------



## Nicodemus

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah but to me it doesn’t all look the same.




That`s right. There`s differences, some subtle, some stand out.


----------



## Resica

Para Bellum said:


> Agreed 100%.


I assume people gave up their own time to look for him. Always risk of injury as well. Make him pay and he'll think about going the same route next time.


----------



## Batjack

Resica said:


> Make him pay and he'll think about going the same route next time.


Not always. Sometimes the mind goes for a walk and just takes the body along as a transport system. I know a few folks with P.T.S.D. that have packed up and just disappeared for 3-4 days. On their return they have no recollection of the entire event... including the prep and packing.


----------



## JustUs4All

From the way this played out in the press or the lack of play there, I suspect that family and friends probably knew he was on another walkabout.  If folks wanted to go look for him they should feel free to but it doesn't sound to me like he was wanting to be found.


----------



## Pig Predator

I couldn't imagine having to pay for a search party when I wasnt lost to begin with. He was a grown man wasnt he? He may not like or get along with his family. He has the right to go wherever, whenever he wants without notifying family. Sometimes families suck and need a no contact vacation every now an again. With all the drama in this world now for all we know is he could be the most grounded in his clan.


----------



## Resica

Batjack said:


> Not always. Sometimes the mind goes for a walk and just takes the body along as a transport system. I know a few folks with P.T.S.D. that have packed up and just disappeared for 3-4 days. On their return they have no recollection of the entire event... including the prep and packing.


From what I read on here, he was with another fellow who left to get something and came back and he was gone. What I just read was that he had plenty of food with him, sounds planned. If it was planned, charge his rear end.


----------



## Resica

Pig Predator said:


> I couldn't imagine having to pay for a search party when I wasnt lost to begin with. He was a grown man wasnt he? He may not like or get along with his family. He has the right to go wherever, whenever he wants without notifying family. Sometimes families suck and need a no contact vacation every now an again. With all the drama in this world now for all we know is he could be the most grounded in his clan.


Tell somebody then.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> From the way this played out in the press or the lack of play there, I suspect that family and friends probably knew he was on another walkabout.  If folks wanted to go look for him they should feel free to but it doesn't sound to me like he was wanting to be found.


They should have told searchers not to look for him then, if that's the case.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I wont judge the fella. A lot of people wrestle with alot of demons, child loss, family member loss, combat vet and some just mentally ill. If it turns out he was just being a "jackwagon"....bust his tail. If he's legitimately ill and has problems that's a little different.


----------



## Pig Predator

Resica said:


> From what I read on here, he was with another fellow who left to get something and came back and he was gone. What I just read was that he had plenty of food with him, sounds planned. If it was planned, charge his rear end.


Since the friend drove him there. Dont you think he would have noticed all the supplies going into his truck for their "squirrel hunt"? Should we make his friend pay for the drama his family caused too? Face book is the debil. I think whoever filed the missing persons should have to pay for it.


----------



## Resica

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I wont judge the fella. A lot of people wrestle with alot of demons, child loss, family member loss, combat vet and some just mentally ill. If it turns out he was just being a "jackwagon"....bust his tail. If he's legitimately ill and has problems that's a little different.


If that's the case , I agree. If he planned to go walk about and told no one, shame on him.


----------



## Resica

Pig Predator said:


> Since the friend drove him there. Dont you think he would have noticed all the supplies going into his truck for their "squirrel hunt"? Should we make his friend pay for the drama his family caused too? Face book is the debil. I think whoever filed the missing persons should have to pay for it.


He should pay, not his friend. They weren't searching for his friend.


----------



## JustUs4All

I sincerely hope folks don't come looking for me and expect me to pay for it.  Either come look or don't.  I can't afford to be looked for long especially if they use heleocopters and airoplanes and the like.  Heck I can't afford to fly in one of those things my own self.


----------



## Batjack

Resica said:


> He should pay, not his friend. They weren't searching for his friend.


In this way of thinking, his friend "aided and abetted" plus failed to give truthful info about his knowledge of what was going on. In any other case all felonies.


----------



## Pig Predator

Resica said:


> He should pay, not his friend. They weren't searching for his friend.


Did his friend file the missing persons? Was he missing? Did he hear searchers calling him down by the river?


----------



## georgiabound

From what I gathered from some of his family members on FB, he has had problems since he suffered a stroke some time back. He has had family look after him since. If he was on just a 'walkabout', I don't think he would have lost his shoes, shirt and other needed items. At one time, he knew the mountain areas as well as anyone. As many have said, it is easy to get turned around in these mountains, especially after dark.


----------



## Resica

All I'm saying is if the guy knew he was going into the woods for a week and he didn't tell his hunting partner or his friends or family that he was gonna do that, then he was irresponsible.  If he has a mental issue or whatever, that is a different story. People took time and  risked injury to look for someone that may or may not have been lost.


----------



## Resica

Pig Predator said:


> Did his friend file the missing persons? Was he missing? Did he hear searchers calling him down by the river?


All unknowns I suppose.


----------



## Para Bellum

JustUs4All said:


> From the way this played out in the press or the lack of play there, I suspect that family and friends probably knew he was on another walkabout.  If folks wanted to go look for him they should feel free to but it doesn't sound to me like he was wanting to be found.



I thought the same thing.  Seems like the locals and fault wouldn’t notified the search and rescue attempt.  The whole thing is strange.


----------



## Semi-Pro

There's a while lotta speculating GON on up in hera.


----------



## Pig Predator

Resica said:


> All I'm saying is if the guy knew he was going into the woods for a week and he didn't tell his hunting partner or his friends or family that he was gonna do that, then he was irresponsible.  If he has a mental issue or whatever, that is a different story. People took time and  risked injury to look for someone that may or may not have been lost.


I'm saying his hunting partner had to know. If my friend tells me not to say anything then I wont. Simple as that. By the time he HAD to say something, it was to late. Loose lips sinks ships and this will go down as another nothing burger.


----------



## Pig Predator

Semi-Pro said:


> There's a while lotta speculating GON on up in hera.


Well gosh! That's what we do best!


----------



## JustUs4All

Evabody grab a half truth and run with it.  LOL


----------



## Resica

Pig Predator said:


> I'm saying his hunting partner had to know. If my friend tells me not to say anything then I wont. Simple as that. By the time he HAD to say something, it was to late. Loose lips sinks ships and this will go down as another nothing burger.


From what I gleened, it was his hunting partner that said when he returned his buddy was gone.


----------



## Resica

The guy is safe, that's the most important thing.


----------



## bear claw

JustUs4All said:


> Evabody grab a half truth and run with it.  LOL


Just don't run to the mountains.


----------



## Raylander

georgiabound said:


> lost his shoes, shirt



Ima go out on a limb and say ole critter either had too much to drink or was attacked by YJs. That’s the only reason(s) I ever lost my shirt..


----------



## livinoutdoors

He should only have to pay if they find him, you know, like a finders fee????


----------



## j_seph

He's alive


----------



## bany

Nicodemus said:


> That`s right. There`s differences, some subtle, some stand out.


I always Thought the flats would give me trouble After Growing up in the hills and hunting north Georgia. But after spending time in SW Alabama it’s not too different except a lot of water may replace a cliff. 
Ive rounded streams to see the same looking gully in the mountains and walked on some near identical oak flats in the low country. Paying attention is the big one!
Just the other day I ran after some hogs through an old clear cut. Thankfully I realized it was getting dark in a few minutes and I didn’t have anything but a gun and chapstick on me?? the road bed was still lit enough but so were the sloughs and other openings.


----------

